# Air compressor tank



## jpfabricator (Oct 2, 2014)

A friend gave me a duel stage compressor head and 3hp motor to turn it. The only problem I have is no tank. Does anyone know of a decently priced source for a 60gal. tank.


Jake Parker


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 2, 2014)

Talk to DKR on Hwy 64 at CR 3226. They always have junked out machines. I know they have a couple of receivers out for sale, but they are bigger than 60. These particular receivers have issues that might cause you problems, and might not. The owner says they have been welded on, but it could be that it was properly done and are fine. He sells those kind as "BBQ pits" only, preventing him from being subject to liability. One of those he has sitting out for sale came from Brookshire's where they had reattached the feet. There is one horizontal and one vertical out for sale. I started to get one of them, as I have an old compressor I am setting back up with a sort of questionable receiver. I am comfortable with it now though. I personally have no problem with a properly welded air tank, provided it is pressure tested.

If you want a 60, he may have one he is willing to sell for air compressor duty. One of the brothers that own and work there is Richard, and I can't think of the main brother's name right off. You can tell Richard I referred you if you want. I do a little work for them now and then. Good guys to know.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you Mr. Tony. If I get anything that has been used I would do a pressure test on it anyway. I used to do hydrostatic pressure tests on gas lines (2100 psi average).
So I figure s 250 psi test would be sufficient for a compresore that would never see 160 psi.
By the way 60 gal. was an arbitrary number. I think the compressor head is rated at 12 cfm, so an 80 gallon would be fine also.

Jake Parker


----------



## aliva (Oct 3, 2014)

I've used hot water tanks. they are usually rate for 200+ PSI. New they are only a couple hundred dollars, and thats new. Just have to block off the element ports with caps and your done. You can pressure test with water usually 125% of of the max psi your going to subject it to.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 3, 2014)

aliva said:


> I've used hot water tanks. they are usually rate for 200+ PSI. New they are only a couple hundred dollars, and thats new. Just have to block off the element ports with caps and your done. You can pressure test with water usually 125% of of the max psi your going to subject it to.



While I realize that hot water tanks are rated for pressure, I would be very hesitant to use even a new one for an air receiver.  They are not designed for that purpose and a catastrophic failure would have disastrous consequences, especially if someone was near it when it failed.  Using a used hot water tank as an air receiver would suicidal in my opinion.:nono:


----------



## dirty tools (Oct 3, 2014)

you might get a set of air tanks off of a truck, they can be remotely mounted


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 3, 2014)

aliva said:


> I've used hot water tanks.....



This is *NOT* a safe practice! A pressure vessel designed to be only filled with water is built to a different standard from that of a pressure vessel designed to store a compressible gas.
In the event the welded seam on your lightweight steel HWS lets go whilst full of water the result will be a mess for you to clean up.
In the event the welded seam on your lightweight steel HWS lets go whilst full of air the result will be a mess for the coroner to clean up.

Cheers Phil


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 3, 2014)

Rest assured a hwt was never a consideration. I have personally seen a " blow out" of some 16" pipe that was buried six feet deep. The water column came out of the ground with enough force to delimb an oak tree app. 20 feet away. This all happened at 600 psi. The final test pressure was 850 psi. I would rather go overkill than be killed!

Jake Parker


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 3, 2014)

Jake, I drive by DKR every day or two.... would you like me to pop in and see if they have anything? You OK with vertical also or want strictly horizontal? I also may remember one from Joe's shop. It might be scrapped out by now though. One of his sons-in-law I believe is trying to make a go of it over there. I can check.

If you want, PM me your financial parameters if you want and I'll see what a bargain they have, if any.


----------

